
Show HN: Tinder-like app with Facebook messenger platform - northfoxz2015
https://www.messenger.com/t/485990084935906
======
cpcat
This is way more friendly than Chatible. you get to see the person's profile
pic before chatting.

------
sscarduzio
Cool idea, worth progressing IMO.

